# Explication sur Netshade



## sined95 (1 Mai 2009)

bien le bonjour!

  J'ai acheté, il n'y a pas longtemps un logiciel qui nous protège sur internet (je ne suis pas parano^^).
  Le probleme c'est que je ne sais comment l'utiliser et qu'esque cela change.


 Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer son fonctionnement ainsi que son mode d'agissement pour nous "protéger" sur le net?

Merci Mac Gen


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2009)

FAQ sur le site officiel.

Petite explication ici :

Ce logiciel vous permet de surfer anonymement sur le web. En effet il permet de masquer son adresse IP grâce à l'utilisation de proxys changés toutes les 30 secondes environ.
Informations complémentaires
Pour n'utiliser qu'un seul proxy, sélectionnez le bouton "Proxy", pour utiliser une multitude de proxys sélectionnez le bouton "Rotation". 

Il est possible de paramétrer le temps de rotation des proxys via "Préférences/Proxys". 

Attention, NetShade n'est pas compatible avec FireFox, Mozilla et NetScape.

PS : tu achètes souvent des logiciels sans savoir ce que c'est ?

Source : LogicielMac.


----------

